# Rescue Organizations



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So, we are not in the position to adopt another dog at this moment because our dear Hunter is terribly afraid of other dogs. However, I have to start my research now because we live in Maine and I am having a hard time finding a rescue that permits Maine residents to adopt - most seem to want you to live within a few hours of their site (which we don't). 

I am looking for rescues for 2 reasons (1) hubby won't buy from any breeder - reputable or not and (2) we have enjoyed working with Hunter and would like to give another 1 or 2 dogs a home in the future who otherwise might not have one.

If anyone can offer some advice I would appreciate it (and it you have any suggestions on the fear of dogs issue, let me know too - we are stumped!)


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Have you visited Hearts United for Animals? hua.org. They are a national no-kill shelter and they do long-distance adoptions. 
They have a program where they do fly dogs at times, but I don't know much about it-because we drove and picked up Cheeto.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You might want to try shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com, it's out of either Jacksonville, Fla or St. Mary's Ga. I do transports for them, and most of the time we have around 15 little dogs heading up I-95. Seems like some of the transports ended in New Hampshire, someplace up North anyway.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a foster mom for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue www.scmradoption.com
you could adopt from us. You could either travel to pick up your dog or sometimes we can work out a transport. Thank you for wanting to rescue a dog.
Cindy


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bless you for considering a rescue dog.

In addition to the great organizations already mentioned, Northcentral Maltese Rescue http://malteserescue.homestead.com/RescueNEWS.html http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html has dogs in various areas around the country and does not discriminate against people who live in Maine. :yes: However, they do NOT ship dogs; you must make the commitment to retrieve the dog in person.

Steve in AZ, Debbie in CA and I (WI) are all fosters for NMR.

Oftentimes, there are dogs available who must be adopted together. The pups have lived together all their lives and the rescue will not allow them to be separated. They're sometimes harder to place and may be an option you wish to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 8 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701523


> Bless you for considering a rescue dog.
> 
> In addition to the great organizations already mentioned, Northcentral Maltese Rescue http://malteserescue.homestead.com/RescueNEWS.html http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html has dogs in various areas around the country and does not discriminate against people who live in Maine. :yes: However, they do NOT ship dogs; you must make the commitment to retrieve the dog in person.
> 
> ...


Hello!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 7 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701187


> So, we are not in the position to adopt another dog at this moment because our dear Hunter is terribly afraid of other dogs. However, I have to start my research now because we live in Maine and I am having a hard time finding a rescue that permits Maine residents to adopt - most seem to want you to live within a few hours of their site (which we don't).
> 
> I am looking for rescues for 2 reasons (1) hubby won't buy from any breeder - reputable or not and (2) we have enjoyed working with Hunter and would like to give another 1 or 2 dogs a home in the future who otherwise might not have one.
> 
> If anyone can offer some advice I would appreciate it (and it you have any suggestions on the fear of dogs issue, let me know too - we are stumped!)[/B]


How old is Hunter, how long have you had him, and I'd be interesting in knowing details as to what happens when he is around another small dog of similar age.

These guys are just as complex, personality wise, as any human is and some certainly can be real introverts. But I do have a lot of confidence in their abilities to find their place and work out a compromise, as long as you keep them safe and provide care.

Our Max used to be so shy that if we had company over, he would freak out and go outside and then stand by the patio door to watch them until they left.

We never pushed him to get over it but at the same time, we didn't make an effort to not have people over. It took 2 or 3 years, but now that bugger will be the first guy to the front door to see who is there and once they come inside, he may not leave them alone if he wants attention.

I don't really understand why he was so scared at one time.... and I don't really understand exactly why he isn't now.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions. I have bookmarked each site to visit in the next few weeks as well as in the future when we are able to consider another dog. I am so greatful for your help


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 7 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701312


> I'm a foster mom for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue www.scmradoption.com
> you could adopt from us. You could either travel to pick up your dog or sometimes we can work out a transport. Thank you for wanting to rescue a dog.
> Cindy[/B]



This was a deadlink - even when I tried googling it - is there a new website?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 8 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701822


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 7 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701312





> I'm a foster mom for Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue www.scmradoption.com
> you could adopt from us. You could either travel to pick up your dog or sometimes we can work out a transport. Thank you for wanting to rescue a dog.
> Cindy[/B]



This was a deadlink - even when I tried googling it - is there a new website?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Looks like the link is dead. Maybe their server went down or something.

Here's something I found with their info, it's on Petfinder. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN49.html


----------

